# Single Control for HRV and Forced Air Furnace



## op_man1 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just made my 55 year old house tight enough that I need mechanical ventilation, which means a Heat Recovery Ventilator (HRV). After some research, I have decided to do the install myself. I am struggling a bit with one aspect of the overall system, though.

With the HRV unit comes a wall controller. I also have a different wall controller for my central Heating/AC. I would prefer to have one controller / thermostat for both systems (rather than two) but have not been able to find one that integrates both temperature and HRV ventilation functions thus far. Does anyone know of a wall control that would incorporate both the thermostat for the Heat and A/C and the control for the HRV? Company name and model number would be MOST helpful! I am looking at installing the Venmar HE 1.3 HRV.


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2010)

Check the Honeywell Pro Vision line. I think they have some timed ventilation options. Personally, I would have the two separate controls. They serve different functions.


----------



## op_man1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks BeGreen, I'll look into it.

I guess where the two functions intersect is where there is a need to run a furnace fan at the same time as the HRV (depending on the install configeration). I plan on running the HRV through the existing duct work and they do recommend running the furnace fan at the same time. I could also have both controllers close to each other but then I have to please the esthetics department...


----------

